# Eplus tips/advice/help needed



## Born2Travel (Mar 25, 2016)

I am learning the eplus rules and trying to understand if there is anything else I need to know since this will be the first eplus we've needed to use.  We have a <60 day window to work with, so as I understand it I need to book something within 2 days of the original trade check-in day.  Once I do this, I assume the trade power will still be based on the original trade, correct?  And for the 2nd trade we will still need to find something within 60 days, so it could take us until the third trade to actually find something during a timeframe that we can use.  So we can really only push this out about 6 months from our original trade date if I'm understanding this correctly.  Are there any tips I should know in order to get the best use out of this trade?  I can't see us using it in the next 60 days so we will use up one of the three trades just booking "something" as a placeholder.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 28, 2016)

Per the rules you have until 24 hours from check-in to perform the retrade but in reality I think it is even shorter than that. The 2 days before would be on the safe side though.

Everything else I think you are looking at it correctly. Book something as far out as you can. It helps to have another search method so you can see what is available 4-6 months out.


----------

